# Conte: stop ad attività produttive non necessarie.



## admin (21 Marzo 2020)

L'annuncio di Giuseppe Conte in conferenza stampa:"Ho scelto di non minimizzare e di non nascondere la verità sotto tutti i nostri occhi. E' la crisi più difficile dal secondo dopoguerra. Il segno resterà sempre impresso nella nostra memoria, anche quando questo sarà finito, speriamo presto. Quelli che piangiamo sono storie di famiglie che perdono gli effetti più cari. Le misure adottate richiedono tempo. Dobbiamo continuare con pazienza, serietà e fiducia. Non sono misure facili ma non abbiamo alternative. Dobbiamo resistere. Il nostro sacrificio di restare a casa è minimo se paragonato al sacrificio di altri concittadini negli ospedali. Penso anche alle forze armate, a chi lavora nei vari servizi. Oggi abbiamo deciso di compiere un altro passo.

Abbiamo deciso di chiudere ogni attività produttiva non strettamente necessaria. Abbiamo lavorato tutto il pomeriggio per stilare una lista dettagliata dei servizi necessari per il funzionamento dello stato

*Supermercati aperti, generi di alimentari e di prima necessità. Nessuna restrizione nei giorni di apertura. Aperte anche farmacie, parafarmacie. Banche, poste, servizi finanziari. Assicurati trasporti e attività connesse a quelle essenziali. Al i fuori delle attività essenziali consentiremo lo smart working e le attività produttive considerate necessarie.

Restrizioni valide fino al 3 aprile.*


----------



## Swaitak (21 Marzo 2020)

dobbiamo solo aspettare la lista per capire se si tratta della solita pagliacciata


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2020)

finisce così e la data di fine ? 
pazzesco
che caspita di comunicazione è questa


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> finisce così e* la data di fine ?*
> pazzesco
> che caspita di comunicazione è questa



Fino a data da destinarsi ovviamente.


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Parlamento chiuso.

Diretta FB senza giornalisti.

Una mummia al Quirinale.

Ormai Giuseppe I è praticamente un dittatore.

Ora scopre l'emergenza economica, dopo aver fatto un decreto che è un insulto all'intelligenza umana.

Che dio lo maledica.


----------



## cris (21 Marzo 2020)

Immaginavo.. chiuso tutto salvo filiera alimentare in poche parole.

Onestamente non capisco le critiche a priori verso qualsiasi azione intrapresa. Si tratta di una cosa senza precedenti ragazzi.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> finisce così e la data di fine ?
> pazzesco
> che caspita di comunicazione è questa



Le date non servono più. Sarà lunghissima. La vita è cambiata, sconvolta. Bisogna farsene una ragione.


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Fino a data da destinarsi ovviamente.



eh no sempre ci sono state le date ad ogni provvedimento,non puoi fare così e poi si vive alla giornata


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Parlamento chiuso.
> 
> Diretta FB senza giornalisti.
> 
> ...



Giuseppe I "il magnifico" ... assassino


----------



## Hellscream (21 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> finisce così e la data di fine ?
> pazzesco
> che caspita di comunicazione è questa



Ora, ok che non va mai bene niente, ma almeno le cose ovvie. È palese che non abbia detto date perché NON CI SONO DATE. Fino a data da destinarsi.


----------



## cris (21 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> eh no sempre ci sono state le date ad ogni provvedimento,non puoi fare così e poi si vive alla giornata



Ma non credo ci voglia un premio nobel per capire che è una situazione “a data da destinarsi” per cui è impossibile determinare una data finale...


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Parlamento chiuso.
> 
> Diretta FB senza giornalisti.
> 
> ...



Ancora a farne una questione politica. 

Tra due mesi 3/4 di noi non avranno più un lavoro e stiamo qui a farne una questione politica


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> eh no sempre ci sono state le date ad ogni provvedimento,non puoi fare così e poi si vive alla giornata



Non è difficile da capire


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2020)

ovvio che cosa ???
ragazzi in tutti i provvedimenti di tutti i paesi c'è la data di fine,poi lo puoi prorogare ma non dare una data iniziale è assurdo.
all'estero pure ci sono i giorni indicati.

che significa data da destinare ?
la gente deve sapere quando poter fare ordini in azienda,pagare fornitori e clienti.
la vita lavorativa si programma,non è improvvisata


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> eh no sempre ci sono state le date ad ogni provvedimento,non puoi fare così e poi si vive alla giornata





Admin ha scritto:


> Le date non servono più. Sarà lunghissima. La vita è cambiata, sconvolta. Bisogna farsene una ragione.



Questo è il punto... non ci sono più date, non riaprirà più nessuno, non si uscirà di casa per mesi, non ci sarà più una vita privata, non ci sarà più la socializzazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2020)

Quello che aveva anticipato Mentana ore fa dopo whatsapp di Rocco Vasellino.

Un po' di suspence fino a mezzanotte per lo spettacolo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> ovvio che cosa ???
> ragazzi in tutti i provvedimenti di tutti i paesi c'è la data di fine,poi lo puoi prorogare ma non dare una data iniziale.
> all'estero pure ci sono i giorni indicati.
> 
> ...



Da oggi la vita lavorativa è finita per tutti , FI NI TA.


----------



## markjordan (21 Marzo 2020)

in ritardo
ma corretto , vista la situazione
aspettiamo la lista

ricordo quando scrissi qui a gennaio agli scettici sul virus awuhan " deve essere gravissima se distruggono la loro economia " mai avrei immaginato pero' che sarebbe toccato a noi il vero disastro umano ed economico


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ancora a farne una questione politica.
> 
> Tra due mesi 3/4 di noi non avranno più un lavoro e stiamo qui a farne una questione politica


Certo che ne faccio una questione politica.

Hai sentito la parte del messaggio dove parlava delle misure economiche da prendere per contrastare la chiusura di tutto? No? Ah ecco. Auguri.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> in ritardo
> ma corretto , vista la situazione
> *aspettiamo la lista*



Con calma, un po' di suspance, entro lunedì


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Da oggi la vita lavorativa è finita per tutti , FI NI TA.



dove vivo io non c'è nulla praticamente,la gente viene penalizzata perchè gli eunuchi ad oggi non hanno il coraggio di fare quello che andava fatto nelle zone malate.
qua fanno prevenzione superiore alla cura dei luoghi malati
questa è una follia totale


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2020)

Nel 2020 (DUEMILAVENTI) abbiamo una sola struttura all'avanguardia in Italia per queste pestilenze. Lo Spallanzani. Ospedale voluto fortemente da un tizio cattivo, quasi 90 anni fa. Lo stesso tizio cattivo volle, sempre fortemente, un'altra eccellenza: il Forlanini. Che oggi avrebbe fatto tanto tanto comodo. Ma che è stato chiuso da quelli buoni.

Ecco come stiamo in Italia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Certo che ne faccio una questione politica.
> 
> Hai sentito la parte del messaggio dove parlava delle misure economiche da prendere per contrastare la chiusura di tutto? No? Ah ecco. Auguri.



Non ci sono misure economiche da prendere, a chi chiude non spetta nulla, al ******* clandestino si, ma alle aziende e lavoratori non spetta nulla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> ovvio che cosa ???
> ragazzi in tutti i provvedimenti di tutti i paesi c'è la data di fine,poi lo puoi prorogare ma non dare una data iniziale è assurdo.
> all'estero pure ci sono i giorni indicati.
> 
> ...



Per quanto schifi questo presidente, il suo governo e la sua comunciazione, da questo punto di vista ho poco da criticare.
Inutile dare una data per smentirla dopo cinque giorni, come hanno continuato a fare per settimane.

La situazione qui dura minimo fino a fine giugno, è bene farsene una ragione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non ci sono misure economiche da prendere, a chi chiude non spetta nulla, al ******* clandestino si, ma alle aziende e lavoratori non spetta nulla



Per il settore turistico non hanno fatto niente, NIENTE!!! SIAMO MORTI NOI...


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Una curiosità, mia sorella lavora in una ditta di pulizie e sanificazione, dite che lei può lavorare? mi ha appena telefonato disperata...


----------



## smallball (21 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non è difficile da capire



Verrà confermato dopo il 3 aprile,sicuramente


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per il settore turistico non hanno fatto niente, NIENTE!!! SIAMO MORTI NOI...



Nulla di nulla... speravo in qualcosa ma noi siamo spacciati. ora pure mia sorella non sa se può lavorare o meno, ha appena aperto un mutuo...


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2020)

no,lo doveva dire come hanno sempre fatto fino a ieri sera (21-25 marzo) e poi c'è quello che scade il 3 aprile.

io da lunedì troverò dei colleghi e vedremo se ci sia margine per un ricorso contro.
non me ne frega niente della lista.
non puoi applicare a tutti lo stesso provvedimento,la cura di un territorio provinciale e regionale martoriati non può essere uguale alla prevenzione di luoghi dove non c'è neanche un paziente in terapia intensiva.


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Le restrizioni sono valide fino al 3 aprile secondo Casalino.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> no,lo doveva dire come hanno sempre fatto fino a ieri sera (21-25 marzo) e poi c'è quello che scade il 3 aprile.
> 
> io da lunedì troverò dei colleghi e vedremo se ci sia margine per un ricorso contro.
> non me ne frega niente della lista.
> non puoi applicare a tutti lo stesso provvedimento,la cura di un territorio provinciale e regionale martoriati non può essere uguale alla prevenzione di luoghi dove non c'è neanche un paziente in terapia intensiva.



Su repubblica dicono fino al 3 aprile, hai ragione tu, è un'aggiunta al precedente decreto. Che ovviamente sarà prorogato.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel 2020 (DUEMILAVENTI) abbiamo una sola struttura all'avanguardia in Italia per queste pestilenze. Lo Spallanzani. Ospedale voluto fortemente da un tizio cattivo, quasi 90 anni fa. Lo stesso tizio cattivo volle, sempre fortemente, un'altra eccellenza: il Forlanini. Che oggi avrebbe fatto tanto tanto comodo. Ma che è stato chiuso da quelli buoni.
> 
> Ecco come stiamo in Italia.



"apologia di fascismo" ti abbraccerei, è ora di finirla con ste cax.xate buoniste da sinistroidi mentecatti. MAGARI ci fosse ancora lui.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'annuncio di Giuseppe Conte in conferenza stampa:"Ho scelto di non minimizzare e di non nascondere la verità sotto tutti i nostri occhi. E' la crisi più difficile dal secondo dopoguerra. Il segno resterà sempre impresso nella nostra memoria, anche quando questo sarà finito, speriamo presto. Quelli che piangiamo sono storie di famiglie che perdono gli effetti più cari. Le misure adottate richiedono tempo. Dobbiamo continuare con pazienza, serietà e fiducia. Non sono misure facili ma non abbiamo alternative. Dobbiamo resistere. Il nostro sacrificio di restare a casa è minimo se paragonato al sacrificio di altri concittadini negli ospedali. Penso anche alle forze armate, a chi lavora nei vari servizi. Oggi abbiamo deciso di compiere un altro passo.
> 
> Abbiamo deciso di chiudere ogni attività produttiva non strettamente necessaria. Abbiamo lavorato tutto il pomeriggio per stilare una lista dettagliata dei servizi necessari per il funzionamento dello stato
> 
> ...



Ma qualcuno crede che dal 4 aprile torneremo a fare la vita di prima?

E daje...


----------



## markjordan (21 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Una curiosità, mia sorella lavora in una ditta di pulizie e sanificazione, dite che lei può lavorare? mi ha appena telefonato disperata...


penso e mi auguro di si
la chiusura e' x le industrie
ma sono ignorante in materia


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2020)

aspetto solo di capire quel passaggio su smart working,perchè se significa come oggi che tutti i privati possono continuare a lavorare da casa è un conto.
come al solito non è mai chiaro quando comunica,per fortuna che ha il foglio scritto da qualche portaborse sotto gli occhi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> penso e mi auguro di si
> la chiusura e' c le industrie
> ma sono ignorante in materia



A logica mi vien da pensare che le pulizie o la sanificazione ora più che mai siano essenziali, dico io eh...


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno crede che dal 4 aprile torneremo a fare la vita di prima?
> 
> E daje...



Ma figurati... prorogherà sicuro, poi cmq forse più in la (qualche mese) riaprirà qualcosa, ma la nostra vita non tornerà mai come prima


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> aspetto solo di capire quel passaggio su smart working,perchè se significa come oggi che tutti i privati possono continuare a lavorare da casa è un conto.
> come al solito non è mai chiaro quando comunica,per fortuna che ha il foglio scritto da qualche portaborse sotto gli occhi.



Non si capisce mai una sega, bisogna sempre aspettare la parte scritta. Abbiamo un primo ministro che parla come un *********.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "apologia di fascismo" ti abbraccerei, è ora di finirla con ste cax.xate buoniste da sinistroidi mentecatti. MAGARI ci fosse ancora lui.



No, no aspetta. Non sto facendo il nostalgico, anzi.

Ma alla storia dei buoni assoluti e dei cattivi assoluti non ho mai creduto. Anche su questi delinquenti ci sarebbe tanto, tanto da dire. E di cose buone, probabilmente, non ne hanno fatta manco mezza.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Parlamento chiuso.
> 
> Diretta FB senza giornalisti.
> 
> ...



Giuseppe I dittatore comandato da remoto (europa)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non puoi applicare a tutti lo stesso provvedimento,la cura di un territorio provinciale e regionale martoriati non può essere uguale alla prevenzione di luoghi dove non c'è neanche un paziente in terapia intensiva.



Chi ancora non è colpito da questo cataclisma, o solo marginalmente, continua a pensare di essere fuori dal problema. Potrebbe capitarvi domani sera, tra due giorni, tra una settimana. 
Siamo in terza guerra mondiale. La bomba può esservi sganciata in testa in ogni secondo.
Finché si ragiona così non ne usciremo mai.

Nel mio territorio locale la gente sta rispettando i decreti rigorosamente, niente movide milanesi o altro, ma abbiamo centinaia di morti al giorno. La gente viene lasciata morire. Ancora molti non hanno la percezione effettiva e concreta di questa calamità.
La prevenzione per voi è necessaria, obbligatoria. E aggiungo con amarezza che forse sarà inutile, nonostante gl isforzi.

Se critica va fatta alle istituzioni è per come si è comportata nei mesi scorsi e per le indecisioni da dilettanti, non perché ora si chiude tutto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati... prorogherà sicuro, poi cmq forse più in la (qualche mese) riaprirà qualcosa, ma la nostra vita non tornerà mai come prima



L'unica speranza economica forse è trovare il vaccino prima di tutti gli altri, brevettarlo e venderlo al resto del mondo. Forse...


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno crede che dal 4 aprile torneremo a fare la vita di prima?
> 
> E daje...



perchè mai residenti di zone non toccate devono vivere reclusi come quelli di Bergamo ?
L'IPOTESI di contagio viene parificata alla CERTEZZA dei morti ?
è una logica che non sta in piedi.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non si capisce mai una sega, bisogna sempre aspettare la parte scritta. Abbiamo un primo ministro che parla come un *********.



Recita i copioni scritti dall'ex concorrente culano del Grande Fratello.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, no aspetta. Non sto facendo il nostalgico, anzi.
> 
> Ma alla storia dei buoni assoluti, e dei cattivi assoluti non ho mai creduto. Anche su questi delinquenti ci sarebbe tanto, tanto da dire. E di cose buone, probabilmente, non ne hanno fatto manco mezza.



Figurati, era per attaccarmi al discorso del personaggio cattivo di quasi 90 anni fa, se ti sente un piddino ti darebbe del fascista tutto qui. Io piuttosto lo rimpiango ora, avrebbe gestito tutto molto meglio, facendo tante cax.xate, ma questa cosa sarebbe stata gestita molto molto meglio


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza economica forse è trovare il vaccino prima di tutti gli altri, brevettarlo e venderlo al resto del mondo. Forse...



Sarei disposto a fare da cavia guarda


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Una curiosità, mia sorella lavora in una ditta di pulizie e sanificazione, dite che lei può lavorare? mi ha appena telefonato disperata...



Penso che loro lavorino


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè mai residenti di zone non toccate devono vivere reclusi come quelli di Bergamo ?
> L'IPOTESI di contagio viene parificata alla CERTEZZA dei morti ?
> è una logica che non sta in piedi.



Vabbè sto discorso non sta in piedi dai.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Penso che loro lavorino



Almeno lei per Dio... Almeno lei potrebbe essere salva....


----------



## Tobi (22 Marzo 2020)

Ragazzi in Australia è estate, ci sono 32 gradi ed il Virus va avanti senza patire il clima. A questo punto ne usciremo solo con il vaccino cioè tra 1 anno se va bene. Nel frattempo fino a fine maggio si andrà avanti con proroghe e restrizioni. Al 3 aprile non avremo risolto nulla, e il giorno che ci saranno 0 contaggi servirà un altro mese di autoisolamento per essere sicuri che non facciamo riscoppiare un nuovo focolaio. Il 2020 per noi Italiani è già finito. Mi auguro che stiate tutti bene insieme ai vostri cari. Ormai non prendere il Virus è l'unico lusso


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi in Australia è estate, ci sono 32 gradi ed il Virus va avanti senza patire il clima. A questo punto ne usciremo solo con il vaccino cioè tra 1 anno se va bene. Nel frattempo fino a fine maggio si andrà avanti con proroghe e restrizioni. Al 3 aprile non avremo risolto nulla, e il giorno che ci saranno 0 contaggi servirà un altro mese di autoisolamento per essere sicuri che non facciamo riscoppiare un nuovo focolaio. Il 2020 per noi Italiani è già finito. Mi auguro che stiate tutti bene insieme ai vostri cari. Ormai non prendere il Virus è l'unico lusso



Lo penso pure io, siamo spacciati, non avremo mai più le nostre vite.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè mai residenti di zone non toccate devono vivere reclusi come quelli di Bergamo ?
> L'IPOTESI di contagio viene parificata alla CERTEZZA dei morti ?
> è una logica che non sta in piedi.



Perché se scoppia al sud sarà una carneficina che rispetto a Bergamo e Milano sembreranno una passeggiata


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Comunque nella comunicazione questo è un ebete, quali sono ste attività necessarie? chi lavora? chi no? che cax.xo mi stanno scrivendo amici che non sanno se lunedì aprono o meno...


----------



## Solo (22 Marzo 2020)

Comunque il fatto che abbia chiuso il paese senza annunciare nessuna misura economica fa capire che il suo piano è chiarissimo.

Far collassare l'economia e poi vendere il paese all'Europa tramite MES.

Chi può appena allentano le restrizioni sui viaggi faccia le valigie e scappi. Siamo la nuova Grecia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Comunque nella comunicazione questo è un ebete, quali sono ste attività necessarie? chi lavora? chi no? che cax.xo mi stanno scrivendo amici che non sanno se lunedì aprono o meno...



E' un demente, siano maledetti PD e M5S per sempre!!


----------



## Albijol (22 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non si capisce mai una sega, bisogna sempre aspettare la parte scritta. Abbiamo un primo ministro che parla come un *********.



ah meno male, pensavo di essere il solo a pensarla cosi. Conte è un IPSE DIXIT (di quelli di Mai Dire Gol)


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chi ancora non è colpito da questo cataclisma, o solo marginalmente, continua a pensare di essere fuori dal problema. Potrebbe capitarvi domani sera, tra due giorni, tra una settimana.
> Siamo in terza guerra mondiale. La bomba può esservi sganciata in testa in ogni secondo.
> Finché si ragiona così non ne usciremo mai.
> 
> ...



c'è un'evidenza scientifica che dimostra che tutti verranno toccati allo stesso modo ?
NO
e allora siamo nel campo delle ipotesi: forse,potrebbe etc

tu fai fallire le imprese per un'ipotesi ?
poi se non dovesse equidistribuirsi sul territorio "dai siamo stati fortunati",peccato che nel frattempo sia tutto chiuso.
non è come la coda delle lucertole che ricresce.

gli amministratori locali hanno paura perchè con i tagli della sanità non ce la fanno,da qui nasce la loro "prevenzione".
e poi la gente andrebbe a prenderli sotto le case.
questa è la verità.
vedi i toni in Baviera per esempio come sono ben diversi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè mai residenti di zone non toccate devono vivere reclusi come quelli di Bergamo ?
> L'IPOTESI di contagio viene parificata alla CERTEZZA dei morti ?
> è una logica che non sta in piedi.



Nei forum, in genere, che risposta si dà a questo genere di post? Si scrive "vedrete, ve ne accorgerete da soli. Un giorno vi pentirete di queste affermazioni."

Ma no, non lo scrivo. Al contrario prego che più gente possibile non viva questo incubo.
Ti assicuro che una visita qui, di solo un'ora, e non scriveresti più le stesse cose.
Le cancelleresti il più in fretta possibile, telefonando subito a ogni tuo parente e conoscente per dirgli di segregarsi in casa anche senza nessuna avvisaglia.

EDIT: Vale anche per il post sopra, che leggo con amarezza comprendendo la realtà e la mentalità italiana.


----------



## danjr (22 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> dove vivo io non c'è nulla praticamente,la gente viene penalizzata perchè gli eunuchi ad oggi non hanno il coraggio di fare quello che andava fatto nelle zone malate.
> qua fanno prevenzione superiore alla cura dei luoghi malati
> questa è una follia totale



Un paio di settimane fa anche da me dicevano così, Poi Bum, ci siamo piombati. Le misure servire preventive così rigide sono fatte per salvare le zone come la tua, non ti lamentare per favore perché è un insulto per tutti quelli che stanno soffrendo qua. Magari ci avessero chiuso tutto tre settimane fa.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque il fatto che abbia chiuso il paese senza annunciare nessuna misura economica fa capire che il suo piano è chiarissimo.
> 
> Far collassare l'economia e poi vendere il paese all'Europa tramite MES.
> 
> Chi può appena allentano le restrizioni sui viaggi faccia le valigie e scappi. Siamo la nuova Grecia.



Ci sta una vecchia citazione abbastanza famosa: 

"In 3 mesi di tempo, disgustato e distrutto, il popolo ve ne chiederà conto e vi trascinerà vivi nel fango delle strade."


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque il fatto che abbia chiuso il paese senza annunciare nessuna misura economica fa capire che il suo piano è chiarissimo.
> 
> Far collassare l'economia e poi vendere il paese all'Europa tramite MES.
> 
> Chi può appena allentano le restrizioni sui viaggi faccia le valigie e scappi. Siamo la nuova Grecia.



Venderà metà paese ai padroni dell'Europa. L'altra metà, tutte quelle aziende strozzate, passeranno ai vincitori della quarta guerra mondiale: i cinesi. Che magari la sinistra accoglierà come salvatori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque il fatto che abbia chiuso il paese senza annunciare nessuna misura economica fa capire che il suo piano è chiarissimo.
> 
> Far collassare l'economia e poi vendere il paese all'Europa tramite MES.
> 
> Chi può appena allentano le restrizioni sui viaggi faccia le valigie e scappi. Siamo la nuova Grecia.



Ma per piacere. Andiamo tutti a letto che è tardi.


----------



## Tobi (22 Marzo 2020)

Sicuramente in questo momento l'unica cosa che mi interessa è la mia salute e soprattutto dei miei cari. Anche il lavoro viene in secondo piano in questi casi, pensate a non beccarvi questo mostro assassino e tenete al sicuro i vostri familiari. La vita è troppo preziosa per rischiarla per i soldi. Le Attività non necessarie in questo momento è giusto che si fermino, ovviamente sapendo di aiuti futuri da parte dello Stato, se cosi possiamo chiamarlo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' un demente, siano maledetti PD e M5S per sempre!!



Vanno picchiati in ogni occasione sti assassini. Li odio con tutto me stesso



Albijol ha scritto:


> ah meno male, pensavo di essere il solo a pensarla cosi. Conte è un IPSE DIXIT (di quelli di Mai Dire Gol)



Tranquillo, siamo in tanti in questa condizione


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> dove vivo io non c'è nulla praticamente,la gente viene penalizzata perchè gli eunuchi ad oggi non hanno il coraggio di fare quello che andava fatto nelle zone malate.
> qua fanno prevenzione superiore alla cura dei luoghi malati
> questa è una follia totale



La cosa che mi fa imbestialire è questa, recintassero tutta la lombardia e lasciassero in pace gli altri. Bene o male la situazione sembra sotto controllo nelle altre regioni, chi più, chi meno, il collasso è in Lombardia. Non si può distruggere tutto il paese


----------



## danjr (22 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> c'è un'evidenza scientifica che dimostra che tutti verranno toccati allo stesso modo ?
> NO
> e allora siamo nel campo delle ipotesi: forse,potrebbe etc
> 
> ...



Scusa ma dove vivi? È in tutto il monsone, dall’Islanda all’Australia? Ma veramente sei serio? Qua portano via i mucchi di morti coi camion, devi aspettare davvero questo per prendere misure?


----------



## Konrad (22 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché se scoppia al sud sarà una carneficina che rispetto a Bergamo e Milano sembreranno una passeggiata



No ma scherzi? Ci sono i 300 eroi di Crotone a salvare il "Paese"...se ci fosse ancora la legge marziale...


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Venderà metà paese ai padroni dell'Europa. L'altra metà, tutte quelle aziende strozzate, passeranno ai vincitori della quarta guerra mondiale: i cinesi. Che magari la sinistra accoglierà come salvatori.



Tutto un piano ben preciso e discusso a tavolino. Non escludo che tra 2 -3 mesi i cinesi per comprarci inviino il vaccino (che loro hanno già secondo me)


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa imbestialire è questa, recintassero tutta la lombardia e lasciassero in pace gli altri. Bene o male la situazione sembra sotto controllo nelle altre regioni, chi più, chi meno, il collasso è in Lombardia. Non si può distruggere tutto il paese



Valle d'Aosta, Piemonte, Marche, Emilia Romagna e Veneto sono vicine al collasso sanitario.
Toscana, Lazio, Liguria e Campania vedono moltiplicarsi ogni giorno i positivi.
Le regioni del sud dove i positivi sono ancora sotto i 600 hanno un sistema sanitario talmente ridicolo che potrebbe collassare anche solo se arrivassero ai 1.000 casi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma per piacere. Andiamo tutti a letto che è tardi.



Mi spiace Lollo, ma anch'io temo che sarà così, hai letto tu stesso in cosa consiste il MES, e in questi giorni non vedono l'ora di firmarlo... Mi auguro di no ovviamente, ma ormai penso sia questione di settimane se non giorni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sicuramente in questo momento l'unica cosa che mi interessa è la mia salute e soprattutto dei miei cari. Anche il lavoro viene in secondo piano in questi casi, pensate a non beccarvi questo mostro assassino e tenete al sicuro i vostri familiari. La vita è troppo preziosa per rischiarla per i soldi. Le Attività non necessarie in questo momento è giusto che si fermino, *ovviamente sapendo di aiuti futuri da parte dello Stato*, se cosi possiamo chiamarlo.



Non ce ne saranno, se gli aiuti sono quelli del decreto "affossa aziende" siamo spacciati.


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Scusa ma dove vivi? È in tutto il monsone, dall’Islanda all’Australia? Ma veramente sei serio? Qua portano via i mucchi di morti coi camion, devi aspettare davvero questo per prendere misure?



hanno aspettato due mesi dalle polmoniti di Codogno a metà gennaio,ancora oggi non hanno chiuso trasporti e tutte le aziende private in Lombardia.
e gli altri territori devono prevenire con più restrizioni di quanto il governatore curi la lombardia con miglaia di morti ?
è incredibile davvero,ma dovrebbero essere i lombardi i primi a ribellarsi


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2020)

Ora dirò una cosa orrenda, ragazzi io inizio a pentirmi di non avere un'arma in casa... Non so se mi spiego...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Marzo 2020)

A me sta roba pare una follia, preferisco vivere sano finché posso e morire da malato, che vivere da malato chiuso in casa senza più una sega e morire comunque, ma sano.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> hanno aspettato due mesi dalle polmoniti di Codogno a metà gennaio e ancora oggi non hanno chiuso trasporti e tutte le aziende private in Lombardia.
> e gli altri territori devono prevenire con più restrizioni di quanto il governatore curi la lombardia con miglaia di morti ?
> è incredibile davvero,ma dovrebbero essere i lombardi i primi a ribellarsi



Sta tua guerra personale contro il nord sta davvero stancando eh.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ora dirò una cosa orrenda, ragazzi io inizio a pentirmi di non avere un'arma in casa... Non so se mi spiego...



Qui rischiamo la degenerazione totale in anarchia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sta tua guerra personale contro il nord sta davvero stancando eh.



Ma poi che dice? Non esiste nessuna regione con 0 positivi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me sta roba pare una follia, preferisco vivere sano finché posso e morire da malato, che vivere da malato chiuso in casa senza più una sega e morire comunque, ma sano.



Tutte le notti non dormo pensando proprio questo... io purtroppo sono spacciato, spero che per te sia diverso


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ora dirò una cosa orrenda, ragazzi io inizio a pentirmi di non avere un'arma in casa... Non so se mi spiego...



Io pure, arriverà il momento in cui servirà temo...


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma poi che dice? Non esiste nessuna regione con 0 positivi.



città ce ne sono tante con zero casi e pure una provincia.
la regione ha avuto casi per i soliti che facevano andata-ritorno dalla lombardia

poi non è solo vedere i casi,ma anche le conseguenze in quei casi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma poi che dice? Non esiste nessuna regione con 0 positivi.



Lascia perdere guarda, è da un mese che dice peste e corna sul nord untore, che abbiamo sparso il virus a destra e manca, mi sono anche stufato di leggere onestamente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> città ce ne sono tante con zero casi e pure una provincia.
> la regione ha avuto casi per i soliti che facevano andata-ritorno dalla lombardia



Se è in regione puo arrivare ovunque, non puoi lasciare tutto aperto perché ce ne son pochi, non mi sembra difficile capirlo. Che regione è tra l'altro?


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere guarda, è da un mese che dice peste e corna sul nord untore, che abbiamo sparso il virus a destra e manca, mi sono anche stufato di leggere onestamente.



perchè è la realtà,qui di cinesi neanche l'ombra ed i casi sono nati per chi faceva la spola con la lombardia.

io dal primo giorno ho detto di chiudere la lombardia e qualcuno diceva di andarsi a fare la birra a milano ridacchiando


----------



## pazzomania (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'annuncio di Giuseppe Conte in conferenza stampa:"Ho scelto di non minimizzare e di non nascondere la verità sotto tutti i nostri occhi. E' la crisi più difficile dal secondo dopoguerra. Il segno resterà sempre impresso nella nostra memoria, anche quando questo sarà finito, speriamo presto. Quelli che piangiamo sono storie di famiglie che perdono gli effetti più cari. Le misure adottate richiedono tempo. Dobbiamo continuare con pazienza, serietà e fiducia. Non sono misure facili ma non abbiamo alternative. Dobbiamo resistere. Il nostro sacrificio di restare a casa è minimo se paragonato al sacrificio di altri concittadini negli ospedali. Penso anche alle forze armate, a chi lavora nei vari servizi. Oggi abbiamo deciso di compiere un altro passo.
> 
> Abbiamo deciso di chiudere ogni attività produttiva non strettamente necessaria. Abbiamo lavorato tutto il pomeriggio per stilare una lista dettagliata dei servizi necessari per il funzionamento dello stato
> 
> ...



Pessimo errore di Conte, pessimo.
Non doveva cedere, le misure già prese avrebbero funzionato.
Le nuove misure sono *inutili* nel breve termine.

La quarantena ammazza virus andava fatta subito, se la si voleva fare.

Adesso serve a poco, tra 15 giorni saremo allo stesso punto ma con in più un' economia fortemente azzoppata.

Anche se, devo dire che è inutile avere fretta, visto che il resto del mondo comincia solo ora, e quindi l' export si fermerebbe comunque.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qui rischiamo la degenerazione totale in anarchia.



Se salta il paese saltano le regole..


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Marzo 2020)

E anche la polemica della "chiusura solo al nord" è andata. Ma vuoi vedere che ora si polemizzerà perché ha chiuso tutto?? Sto scherzando eh :d

Anche perché a dire il vero stavolta, a caldo, non sono molto d'accordo con quest'ultima decisione. Non perché ne capisca di economia: ogni decreto è figlio di una serie di fattori. Potrebbe darsi (potrebbe) che i numeri degli ultimi giorni abbiano toccato l'emotività a discapito della razionalità.

Il 9 marzo il governo ha subito dichiarato che per vedere risultati sarebbero serviti almeno 14 giorni. 
Ora però è lo stesso governo che non aspetta quei 14 giorni. Con la decisione di stasera la perdita economica aumenterà ancora.

Le ipotesi sono due:

- la linea dichiarata all'inizio vuol essere mantenuta fino in fondo: la priorità assoluta è la salute e la vita umana;
- l'unione europea, incredibilmente, sosterrà le colossali perdite economiche (e dunque, ottenuta questa garanzia, l'Italia può permettersi di chiudere tutto (tranne l'essenziale chiaramente))

Spero siano entrambe vere


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io pure, arriverà il momento in cui servirà temo...



È quello che temo pure io..


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè è la realtà,qui di cinesi neanche l'ombra ed i casi sono nati per chi faceva la spola con la lombardia.
> 
> io dal primo giorno ho detto di chiudere la lombardia e qualcuno diceva di andarsi a fare la birra a milano ridacchiando



La spola dal nord l'hanno fatta i tuoi concittadini.. Prenditela con loro semmai.. Al primo campanello di chiusura sono corai tutti ai treni di notte.. E non tutti poi si sono messi in quarantena


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> E anche la polemica della "chiusura solo al nord" è andata. Ma vuoi vedere che ora si polemizzerà perché ha chiuso tutto?? Sto scherzando eh :d
> 
> Anche perché a dire il vero stavolta, a caldo, non sono molto d'accordo con quest'ultima decisione. Non perché ne capisca di economia: ogni decreto è figlio di una serie di fattori. Potrebbe darsi (potrebbe) che i numeri degli ultimi giorni abbiano toccato l'emotività a discapito della razionalità.
> 
> ...



Terza ipotesi - l'europa si sfrega le mai sapendo che con il MES metterà le mani su tutto ciò che non è ancora stato venduto all'estero


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La spola dal nord l'hanno fatta i tuoi concittadini.. Prenditela con loro semmai.. Al primo campanello di chiusura sono corai tutti ai treni di notte.. E non tutti poi si sono messi in quarantena



Lascia perdere, è da un mese che ci provo, ci ho rinunciato pure io che sono una testa di cax.xo come poche. 

Riguardo all'anarchia spero siano solo i troppi film che abbiamo visto, perchè sono le classiche scene da film americani catastrofici, spero restino soltanto scene da film... lo spero


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se salta il paese saltano le regole..



Tenda e vita nei boschi è l'unica alternativa, al primo campanello d'allarme conviene partire.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2020)

Ma questo documento che chiarisce chi resta chiuso e chi no quando esce? Possibile che questo fa come gli pare?


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Terza ipotesi - l'europa si sfrega le mai sapendo che con il MES metterà le mani su tutto ciò che non è ancora stato venduto all'estero


Mi auguro di no. Fino a quando resta nel gruppone delle ipotesi aspetterei a dire che faremo la fine della Grecia. Anche pochi minuti fa se ne è letta di ogni e poi non è successo niente di quanto era stato ipotizzato


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La spola dal nord l'hanno fatta i tuoi concittadini.. Prenditela con loro semmai.. Al primo campanello di chiusura sono corai tutti ai treni di notte.. E non tutti poi si sono messi in quarantena



no,l'hanno fatta tutti compresi lavoratori su chiamata e viaggiatori del nord.
quello che citi è un fatto successivo che non sarebbe mai accaduto se avessero fatto per tempo i provvedimenti giusti,oltre al babbeo che fa uscire la bozza e chi non blocca i trasporti.
appunto successivo al primo contagio,non è nato dai treni di notte la situazione.
poi chi si è autodichiarato,chi ha trovato la polizia per cui una parte è stata monitorata
torniamo sempre lì,dovevi isolare le regioni con quei problemi scongiurando il contagio altrove.


----------



## varvez (22 Marzo 2020)

Buffonata. Non parla di soldi, come si farà e dove prenderà lo stato i soldi. Oltretutto attua un decreto che andava attuato un mese fa. Incapace e vagamente fascistello, lui si.


----------



## varvez (22 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque il fatto che abbia chiuso il paese senza annunciare nessuna misura economica fa capire che il suo piano è chiarissimo.
> 
> Far collassare l'economia e poi vendere il paese all'Europa tramite MES.
> 
> Chi può appena allentano le restrizioni sui viaggi faccia le valigie e scappi. Siamo la nuova Grecia.



Mi fa piacere che qualcuno veda oltre il dito. Bravo. Il piano è esattamente questo


----------



## varvez (22 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Terza ipotesi - l'europa si sfrega le mai sapendo che con il MES metterà le mani su tutto ciò che non è ancora stato venduto all'estero



Esatto


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mi auguro di no. Fino a quando resta nel gruppone delle ipotesi aspetterei a dire che faremo la fine della Grecia. Anche pochi minuti fa se ne è letta di ogni e poi non è successo niente di quanto era stato ipotizzato



Ovviamente come sempre spero di essere smentito, ma cerca di capire, ogni scenario peggiore si sta realizzando, ogni giorno va sempre peggio del precedente...


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel 2020 (DUEMILAVENTI) abbiamo una sola struttura all'avanguardia in Italia per queste pestilenze. Lo Spallanzani. Ospedale voluto fortemente da un tizio cattivo, quasi 90 anni fa. Lo stesso tizio cattivo volle, sempre fortemente, un'altra eccellenza: il Forlanini. Che oggi avrebbe fatto tanto tanto comodo. Ma che è stato chiuso da quelli buoni.
> 
> Ecco come stiamo in Italia.


Admin dici il giusto, e il tema va raccontato completamente. Lasciamo le narrazioni parziali ai politici (tutti) che ci hanno affossato. Da Prodi a Berlusconi a Monti. 
La regionalizzazione della sanità, seguendo il ragionamento, avrebbe dovuto portare a risultati eccellenti, visto che molte regioni sono governate dal centrodestra. Se poi ne consideriamo alcune, come la Lombardia, è solo centrodestra. E con che risultati? 

Formigoni, presidente della Lombardia dal 1995 al 2013, con in mezzo 3 governi berlusconi. In pratica il controllo e il potere totale. E invece parliamo di corruzione e gente in galera (vedi Pierangelo Daccò) per vari reati che hanno portato al dissesto della sanità della regione e al dissesto tra l'altro del San Raffaele, proprio quell'ospedale all'interno del quale oggi stanno morendo tanti cittadini.


----------



## cris (22 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> no,l'hanno fatta tutti compresi lavoratori su chiamata e viaggiatori del nord.
> quello che citi è un fatto successivo che non sarebbe mai accaduto se avessero fatto per tempo i provvedimenti giusti,oltre al babbeo che fa uscire la bozza e chi non blocca i trasporti.
> appunto successivo al primo contagio,non è nato dai treni di notte la situazione.
> poi chi si è autodichiarato,chi ha trovato la polizia per cui una parte è stata monitorata
> torniamo sempre lì,dovevi isolare le regioni con quei problemi scongiurando il contagio altrove.



Ma tu dove vivi?
Non ho ancora capito in quale buco sconosciuto tu viva.

In ogni caso ti auguro di non vedere niente di quanto si veda qui, perchè basterebbe il 10% per farti smettere di dire idiozie.

Ti e Vi conviene che il governo prevenga, se no da voi sarebbe una strage e non solo di anziani.

Ce gente di 28 anni in terapia intensiva, non so se le vostre zucche la hanno capita, in questo momento bisogna pensare a sopravvivere, non al portafogli.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Ho trovato la lista delle attività che rimarranno aperte l'articolo è datato 21 marzo quindi credo sia quello giusto... tenetevi forte, non ha chiuso praticamente nulla...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



01 coltivazioni agricole e produzione di prodotti animali, caccia e servizi connessi

03 pesca e acquacoltura

10 industrie alimentari

11 industria delle bevande

13.96.20 fabbricazione di altri articoli tessili tecnici ed industriali

13.94 fabbricazione di spago, corde, funi e reti

13.95 fabbricazione di tessuti non tessuti e di articoli in tali materie (esclusi gli articoli di abbigliamento)

14.12.00 confezioni di camici, divise e altri indumenti da lavoro

17 fabbricazione di carta

18 stampa e riprdozuine di supporti registrati

19 fabbricazione di coke e prodotti derivanti dalla raffinazione del petrolio

20 fabbricazione di prodotti chimici

21 fabbricazione di prodotti farmaceutici di base e di preparati farmaceutici

22.1 fabbricazione di articoli in gomma

22.2 fabbricazione di articoli in materie plastiche

23.19.10 fabbricazione di vetrerie per laboratori, per uso igienico, per farmacia

23.20.00 fabbricazione di prodotti refrattari

24.42.00 produzione di alluminio e semilavorati

26.60.02 fabbricazione di apparecchi elettromedicali (incluse parti staccate e accessori)

26.60.09 fabbricazione di altri strumenti per irradiazione ed altre apparecchiature elettroterapeutiche

28.95.00 fabbricazione di macchine per l'industria della carta e del cartone (incluse parti e accessori)

32.50 fabbricazione di strumenti e forniture mediche e dentistiche

33.12.40 riparazione e manutenzione di attrezzature di uso non domestico per la refrigerazione e la ventilazione

33.13.03 riparazione e manutenzione di apparecchi medicali per diagnosi, di materiale medico chirurgico e veterinario, di apparecchi e strumenti per

33.12.53 rodipoanrtaoziiaotnreia e manutenzione di macchine per le industrie chimiche, petrolchimiche e petrolifere

33.12.60 riparazione e manutenzione di trattori agricoli

33.12.70 riparazione e manutenzione di altre macchine per l'agricoltura, la silvicoltura e la zootecnia

33.13.04 riparazione di apparati di distillazione per laboratori, di centrifughe per laboratori e di macchinari per pulizia ad ultrasuoni per laboratori

33.16.00 riparazione e manutenzione di aeromobili e di veicoli spaziali

33.17.00 riparazione e manutenzione di materiale rotabile ferroviario, tranviario, filoviario e per metropolitane (esclusi i loro motori)

33.20.07 installazione di apparecchi medicali per diagnosi, di apparecchi e strumenti per odontoiatria

33.20.08 installazione di apparecchi elettromedicali

35 fornitura di energia elettrica, gas, vapore e aria condizionata

36 raccolta, trattamento e fornitura di acqua

37 gestione delle reti fognarie

38 attività di raccolta, trattamento e smaltimento dei rifiuti; recupero dei materiali

39 attività di risanamento e altri servizi di gestione dei rifiuti

43.21 installazione di impianti elettrici

43.22.01 installazione di impianti idraulici, di riscaldamento e di condizionamento dell'aria (inclusa manutenzione e riparazione) in edifici o in altre opere di

43.22.02 icnossttarlulazzioionnee di impianti per la distribuzione del gas (inclusa manutenzione e riparazione)

43.22.03 installazione di impianti di spegnimento antincendio (inclusi quelli integrati e la manutenzione e riparazione)

45.2 manutenzione e riparazione di autoveicoli

45.3 commercio di parti e eccessori di autoveicoli

45.4 per la sola attività di manutenzione e riparazione di motocicli e commercio di relative parti e accessori

46.49.10 commercio all'ingrosso di carta, cartone e articoli di cartoleria

46.69.94 commercio all'ingrosso di articoli antincendio e antinfortunistici

49.10.00 trasporto ferroviario di passeggeri (interurbano)

49.20.00 trasporto ferroviario di merci

49.31.00 trasporto terrestre di passeggeri in aree urbane e suburbane

49.32.10 trasporto con taxi

49.32.20 trasporto mediante noleggio di autovetture da rimessa con conducente

49.41.00 trasporto di merci su strada

49.50.10 trasporto mediante condotte di gas

49.50.20 trasporto mediante condotte di liquidi

50 trasporto marittimo e per vie d'acqua

51 trasporto aereo

52 magazzinaggio e attività di supporto ai trasporti

53 servizi postali e attività di corriere

j (da 58 a 63) servizi di informazione e comunicazione

k (da 64 a 66) attività finanziarie e assicurative

72 ricerca scientfica e sviluppo

74.3 traduzione e interpretariato

75 servizi veterinari

80.1 servizi di vigilanza privata

80.2 servizi connessi ai sistemi di vigilanza

81.22.01 attività di sterilizzazione di attrezzature medico sanitarie

81.29.91 pulizia e lavaggio di aree pubbliche, rimozione di neve e ghiaccio

81.29.99 altre attività di pulizia nca

82.20.00 attività dei call center

84 amministrazione pubblica e difesa; assicurazione sociale obbligatoria

85 istruzione

86 assistenza sanitaria

87servizi di assistenza sociale residenziale

88 assistenza sociale non residenziale

94 attività di organizzazioni economiche, di datori di lavoro e professionali



metto sotto spoiler perchè ho copiato la lista dall'articolo, se ho sbagliato qualcosa correggete o eliminate pure 
Il sito è Linkiesta , finora l'unico che ho trovato a riportare questa lista.


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> c'è un'evidenza scientifica che dimostra che tutti verranno toccati allo stesso modo ?
> NO
> e allora siamo nel campo delle ipotesi: forse,potrebbe etc
> 
> ...





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa imbestialire è questa, recintassero tutta la lombardia e lasciassero in pace gli altri. Bene o male la situazione sembra sotto controllo nelle altre regioni, chi più, chi meno, il collasso è in Lombardia. Non si può distruggere tutto il paese


Anch'io la penso come voi. Sta succedendo qualcosa di terribile, ma la razionalità va mantenuta. Perché un'autentica crisi economica significherà crisi sanitaria.

Poi non parliamo mica di un sud "libero", ma di regioni blindate. Con misure totali su una fetta enorme di popolazione. Singole regioni come la Sicilia praticamente chiuse al transito extra regionale.

La situazione in Lombardia non può ripetersi al sud, per via delle misure attuate PRIMA della diffusione del virus. Leggo analisi di dati di 2 ore fa che dicono che il sud sta rispondendo davvero bene; pochi contagi e pochi morti, con tasso di mortalità in linea a quello standard. "In alcuna regione del Sud è in atto è c'è mai stata una crescita esponenziale del contagio".
Il problema ci sarà con il ritorno alla libertà, ma allo stato attuale avrei lasciato certe categorie libere di lavorare. Vabè ormai è andata; l'aspetto positivo è che per forza di cose i contagi al sud adesso diminuiranno ulteriormente, a beneficio della salute di diverse persone

Ripeto, l'unica spiegazione è la combinazione di due eventi: priorità assoluta alla salute, consentita grazia ad uno stanzionamento di denaro senza precedenti dall ue. Staremo a vedere, ed ovviamente sperare


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2020)

sono usciti pure sul Sole 24 ore,ma comunque andranno confermati domani ufficialmente.


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Marzo 2020)

Le alternative economiche sono chiare ed evidenti e non se ne danno altre all'infuori di queste:
A) Default dello stato
B) Eurobond: L'UE finanzierà tutti i danni economici con dei debiti condivisi tra i paesi membri
C) L'Europa finanzierà i nostri bond per tenere lo spread basso, ci toccherà alzare Iva ed età pensionabile e chissà che altro.
D) Italexit e ritorno alla Liretta - - - > Vedi A
E) Ci venderemo ancora di più agli americani
F) Ci venderemo ai cinesi (dubito che gli USA lo permetteranno) 
G) Italexit, liretta e miracoloso non default - - - > Argentina docet


----------



## varvez (22 Marzo 2020)

No. MES e cessione definitiva di sovranità, il piano del PD e sedicente "sinistra" (cosa ho scritto, Dio mi perdoni)


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ho trovato la lista delle attività che rimarranno aperte l'articolo è datato 21 marzo quindi credo sia quello giusto... tenetevi forte, non ha chiuso praticamente nulla...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma che razza di pagliacciata è questa?!


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Anch'io la penso come voi. Sta succedendo qualcosa di terribile, ma la razionalità va mantenuta. Perché un'autentica crisi economica significherà crisi sanitaria.
> 
> Poi non parliamo mica di un sud "libero", ma di regioni blindate. Con misure totali su una fetta enorme di popolazione. Singole regioni come la Sicilia praticamente chiuse al transito extra regionale.
> 
> ...



i soldi non arrivano subito,per questo avere 3-4 regioni danneggiate dal principio da poter aiutare anche con solidarietà interna al paese sarebbe stato diverso da averne 20.
anche dal punto di vista sanitario con i pazienti mandati a curare altrove una volta raggiunto il numero massimo,come purtroppo già sta avvenendo da alcuni giorni.
così per quanto altro tempo sarà possibile farlo se dovrai far fronte anche ai tuoi residenti ?
dovranno nascere tanti ospedali solo per quello,come a Roma per esempio.

purtroppo non vogliono comprendere che queste misure faranno aumentare il gap economico con il nord,anzichè diminuirlo come certe regioni avevano ottenuto con fatica negli anni.
e questo lo pagherà anche il nord.
la gente muore anche per le conseguenze del lavoro che sparisce dopo una vita di sacrifici,forse non fa impressione mediatica perchè non li vedi in fila tutti insieme.
sono tutte cose note per ogni crisi economica,non ci stiamo inventando nulla di nuovo.
quando finirà la paura del contagio si guarderà attorno trovando la gente in cassa integrazione,misura comunque temporanea,o senza nulla.
i problemi saranno ben altri rispetto alla ristretta platea del reddito di cittadinanza che già a fatica concessero.


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2020)

meno male che lo dice pure un navigato direttore di telegiornali,pareva fosse una mia pretesa scema avere una data che poi abbiamo scoperto da internet di nuovo questo fantomatico 3 aprile.
comunicati alla nazione senza dare date,poi per sapere (forse) se poter lavorare da lunedì dobbiamo aspettare le due di notte quasi dai giornali online



>



ormai stiamo subendo di tutto qua in Italia: aggirare la riserva assoluta di legge in Costituzione per le libertà fondamentali,più provvedimenti per lo stesso intervallo di date con la gara a rincarare la dose,conferenze festive e notturne,comunicazione imbarazzante,ordinanze ministeriali per restringere la libertà,assenza di giornalisti alla conferenza per poter far domande di interesse pubblico,parlamento non convocato da settimane,amministratori locali che pensano di essere sceriffi sul territorio,opposizione deprimente composta da un vecchio espatriato e due in perenne campagna elettorale con record di assenteismo.

vado a letto schifato più del solito


----------

